# Is No Country For Old Men a horror movie?



## Arob (Feb 23, 2008)

In my mind there is no doubt - I totally think the Coen Bros movie *No Country for Old Men * is most definitely a horror movie. But the Coen brothers and Miramax have not advertised the movie as such... I believe they have indexed this film as an 'action / thriller'.

But its so much a HORROR MOVIE... A smart horror movie. Think about it. The movie has a villain - who is very scary, and a mystery and plenty of creepy suspenseful moments....



*Ah... but when was the last time a horror movie won Best Picture at the Academy Awards?*


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

i saw the trailer, not seen the movie yet. the trailer seems pretty boreing. and yet, its a thriller? really?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

it is more of a thriller. I saw it and it's an amazing film. I recommend it lots of suspense and thoughtful plot.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I didnt like the movie... didnt even get through all of it and thats pretty bad.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Arob said:


> *Ah... but when was the last time a horror movie won Best Picture at the Academy Awards?*












1991, I think.


----------

